# البوم عشمي فية!!للمرنم مينا يسري



## the servant (8 أغسطس 2007)

سلام ونعمة دة البوم لسة جديد طازة للمرنم مينا يسري
يارب يعجبكم

1-ترنيمة أهتف
http://www.mediafire.com/?89jf9141hnx

2-ترنيمة عايشين
http://www.mediafire.com/?bgjmz04zzyo

3-مس شفايفي
http://www.mediafire.com/?amthmzsxwms

4-ترنيمة احتاج اليك
http://www.mediafire.com/?a9msjz3jwbc

5-شايلني علي الاكتاف
http://www.mediafire.com/?93dfzncwh3w


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم عشمي فية!!للمرنم مينا يسري*

ترانيم جميلة اوى يا فراى وخصوصا ترنيمة عايشين
وصوت المرنم هادى اوى وجميل
ميرسى يا فراى ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## the servant (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم عشمي فية!!للمرنم مينا يسري*

سلام نعمة جينا هو فعلا صوتة حلو قوي

شكرااا لمروروك وكل سنة وحضرتك طيبة بمناسبة صوم ام النور


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم عشمي فية!!للمرنم مينا يسري*

سلام ونعمة للجميع
حبيت اضيف ان المرنم مينا يسرى احد احد اعضاء كورال Open Arm 
وترنيمة احتاج اليك من اداء المرنم مينا يسرى بالاشتراك مع مرنمة اسمها مارلين ماهر
و حبيت اشكرك تانى يا فراى عشان الشريط جميل ويستاهل ومشفتوش فى مواقع كتيير وواضح ان الاعضاء هنا ما اخدوش بالهم منه.وكل سنة وكلكو طيبين​


----------



## the servant (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم عشمي فية!!للمرنم مينا يسري*

سلام ونعمة اختي الغالية,,,,

طبعا احنا هدفنا الاساسي مش الردود انما الهدف الاساسي سماع ترانيم روحية
رائعة تقربنا من عالم الرب يسوع 


ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## naro_lovely (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: البوم عشمي فية!!للمرنم مينا يسري*

الشريط فعلا رائع ومرسى بجد لان كان عندى ترنيمتين منة مش الشريط كلة مرسى جداااااااااااااااااااااا ​


----------



## مريم ماهر (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: البوم عشمي فية!!للمرنم مينا يسري*

ميرسى على الشريط


----------



## the servant (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: البوم عشمي فية!!للمرنم مينا يسري*



naro_lovely قال:


> الشريط فعلا رائع ومرسى بجد لان كان عندى ترنيمتين منة مش الشريط كلة مرسى جداااااااااااااااااااااا ​



شكرا اخونا العزيز رب المجد يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## the servant (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: البوم عشمي فية!!للمرنم مينا يسري*



مريم ماهر قال:


> ميرسى على الشريط



مشكورة اختنا الغالية علي المرور يارب يكون الترانيم نالت الاعجاب واستفدنا منها روحيا


----------



## oesi no (19 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر على الشريط
 ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ​


----------



## the servant (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: البوم عشمي فية!!للمرنم مينا يسري*



oesi_no قال:


> الف شكر على الشريط
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ​



مشكور اخونا العزيز علي المرور رب المجد يبارك حياتك جورج وخدمتك


----------

